# [SOLVED] Dimness/shadow on DLP



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

This is weird...

On Monday I bought a used TV on Craigslist to replace the LED that my kids ruined. It looks fantastic at the seller's place but when I got it home I noticed a rainbow arc near the top of the screen and a dark or shadowed region on the right side going in about 5-6 inches. I took the TV down last night and checked the lamp as my research indicated that it may not be seated right and thus not aligned with the light tunnel. To my horror the lamphousing wasn't even tightened down and was being held in ONLY by the friction of the power connectors! I re-seated it and fired the TV up. Now the rainbow arc looks lower but the dark area on the right is greatly reduced. I did a calibration and the picture is looking much better but still has those two defects. I've owned a DLP before but never had this issue. The seller told me that the DMD had been replaced only weeks earlier so I'm thinking I may need to take out the light engine and go over it. If the lamp was loose who knows what else is awry!

Make: Mitsubishi
Model: WD-65733
MFG Date: Q4 2007


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Dimness/shadow on DLP*

Solved! I removed the light engine and found the light tunnel's adjustment screw.


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

Outstanding! Sometimes a little tinkering can go a long way. Sure is cool when it works out.

Enjoy the display.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Vegassparky said:


> Outstanding! Sometimes a little tinkering can go a long way. Sure is cool when it works out.
> 
> Enjoy the display.


And all the leftover parts come in handy on the next tinker. :grin:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Unfortunately my skills have reached a point where I am no longer left with spare parts after a successful repair. My other TV, the LED the kids ruined, is being parted out.


----------

